# It's baaaacccckkk!



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Winter, that is. We are supposed to get 2 to 3" of snow tonight and tomorrow - complete with night time temps near and below freezing. Near 100% chance, according to weatherbug. I'm so excited I just can't stand it! :roll: :GAAH: At least I'm halfway done with kidding - got 9 more new babies yesterday - so maybe I'll get lucky and nobody will kid til Tuesday - yeah, right! :ROFL: I hope the damned weather is cooperating a little better for everyone else.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I know. We are suppose to get snow sunday night. I'm so excited....not.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Gotta love the plains states, no mountains to hold anything back from Canada!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh my. Hard to believe a chance of snow is anywhere. We should be done with that. I hope the does hold off for you or at least it be textbook kidding with only twins.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks, Karen, I appreciate that! We've had snow and hard freezes up til the middle of June! 

Carmen, are you still kidding out does?

Chadwick, if Canada is to blame, why do the storms always blow in from the east? Last time I checked, Canada was north of here. :laugh:


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Keep that crap out there, we finally have green grass.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Nope. My kidding season has ended....thankfully. our storms blow in from the west


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Because prevailing winds come from the east .....but cold air comes from the north!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Oh oh, because the ground is spinning!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

ARE you serious!! it is MAY apparently snow doesn't have a calendar....


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

I can't believe winter is still in effect anywhere. It's been hot and muggy outside for the past month. 
Hope it doesn't get too bad and everyone kids out ok!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

HerdQueen said:


> Keep that crap out there, we finally have green grass.


So do we - mixed in with the mid shin high alfalfa that is supposed to become hay about the first week in June. 29 degrees won't kill it, but is sure isn't going to do 1st cutting any good.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

NubianFan said:


> ARE you serious!! it is MAY apparently snow doesn't have a calendar....


Unfortunately, I am very serious. I've been watching the clouds roll in all afternoon. A few years back we had a hard freeze the 9th of June. A lot of corn, as well as other crops, were up far enough that it killed them.


----------



## sydneyjd (May 11, 2014)

Yuck,Snow go away!!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Yep, the wind is blowing out of the north and it's cloudy. Yuck. I'm feeling it too....hurting and tired. Got people coming to look at goats today too...think they're taking one of the Rita's and a couple bucklings!!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Nothing quite like showing goats in the rain and snow as they peek around the corner of their shed! Good luck with your potential buyers!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

It's snowing right now at my place. What a depressing sight, watching my goats eating the fresh spring grass with snowflakes covering their backs and the cold wind swirling around them  .

But they don't seem to mind the cold, if they get their green grass lol.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't want to bum you guys out, but it is 77º here! It better not try and snow here! 
We are out of firewood, I opened up the goat barn and I put my WINTER coat away! 
That means, no more Winter! (I hope!)


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

There is no mooning icon, so this will have to do! :razz:

Today was just miserable. Snowed like hell all day long, my whole entire driveway is under water, if the bottle kids were able to get out of their shed they would most likely drown in the small lake just in front of it, and I couldn't get out the porch door because of the snow sliding off the roof and landing in front of it. Fortunately the ground is warm enough that we don't have much accumulation. Thankfully, no one kidded though, so I'm happy!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

If your gonna blame Canada, blame the western part of it lol. We had 72 degree temps here in my part of Ontario and nice sunny weather  I do not want to hear the word snow lol


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Actually, I'm not blaming anyone or anything except Mother Nature and the climate of the state I live in for this nasty weather. :laugh: Except for the kidding part, it beats 110 in the shade and it's saving us money on electricity running the pumps to water!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hopefully the snow will melt quickly. How did you end up with so much water? Quickly melting snow?


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

i was joking about the blaming thing lol. But Western Canada has not had the greatest weather hehe...they can keep it out there  Hope the snow goes away for you


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

No Snow!!! We did get rain tho! It is nice and damp and cold out there. We needed this rain right now so badly. Suppose to rain off and on all day...hope it does. And the people who were suppose to come look at goats sent me a message 3 hours after they were suppose to be here saying they couldn't afford them this month. LOL


----------



## sydneyjd (May 11, 2014)

At the moment we are in the middle of a thunderstorm. I like thunderstorms. 
:stars:


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

ksalvagno said:


> Hopefully the snow will melt quickly. How did you end up with so much water? Quickly melting snow?


Yes. The only place the snow stuck at all is on the grass. Everything else melted as fast as it came down, and it was heavy, wet snow. We also got about a 1/2" of rain before it changed over to snow.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is nasty.


----------

